# Freedom Short for Rode Mic Contest- Please check out and vote



## Jason Montalvo (May 30, 2014)

Hi, 

I would love for you all to check out a short I just finished last week and entered into the My Rode Reel film competition. The only rule for the film was it had to be less than 5 minutes. 

Please check it out and if you'd be so kind give me a vote ;-)

http://www.rodemic.com/myrodereel/watch/602

Jason Montalvo


----------

